
Supreme Court sides with tech company in patent dispute with Postal Service - donohoe
https://www.spglobal.com/marketintelligence/en/news-insights/trending/SpK9IoiRrI-acWR0VMVU1g2
======
duxup
>The Postal Service then petitioned the Patent Office to review the patent,
and the Patent Board agreed with the Postal Service that Return Mail's patent
was ineligible to be patented, and it canceled the claims underlying the
patent. A divided panel of the Court of Appeals for the Federal Circuit then
affirmed the Patent Board's findings and invalidated Return Mail's patent
claims.

>In the most recent June 10 ruling, however, the Supreme Court said that a
federal agency is not a "person" who may petition for post-issuance review
under the Leahy-Smith America Invents Act. The Supreme Court reversed the
court of appeals' ruling and remanded the case for further proceedings.

This seems weird, so the postal service can't ask for a patent to be reviewed,
but I can?

If the Postal Service can be at the mercy of some patent owner it should be
able to ask for the patent to be reviewed.

------
howard941
Link to the opinion
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/supremecourt/text/17-1594](https://www.law.cornell.edu/supremecourt/text/17-1594)

